# MRV on zippered



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Is there a way to move the other rooms heading to the top of now playing instead of the bottom. So it is first in the list instead of last? Thanks


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

not that I know of.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

nope but the skip ahead tic button (same one used for 30 second skip) will take you right to either the top or bottom of your NPL.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Stumbled on a MRV related code that I haven't seen before:

Thumbs Up, Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Zero

displays the software release number of each TiVo in your MRV group in the NP list. Pretty useless, really, but since we were talking about DVR lists.....


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

/adds this to tivo secred code lsit in back of brain
thank's Dan


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> /adds this to tivo secred code lsit in back of brain
> thank's Dan


Man!!!, I gotta get me one of them "secred code lsits"


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

when I added that list to my brain, the ability to spell fell out, after all there's only so much room in there


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Dan Collins said:


> Stumbled on a MRV related code that I haven't seen before:
> 
> Thumbs Up, Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Zero
> 
> displays the software release number of each TiVo in your MRV group in the NP list.


That's cool ... thanks.

Too bad it doesn't "stick." As soon as you leave the NPL, the versions go away and you have to re-enter the code.


----------

